# TiVo and the Wii U



## exegesis48 (Jan 14, 2007)

I bought the Wii U on release day, due to their advertised integration with TiVo. Since then there has been little word from Nintendo or TiVo in regards to when this will be implemented. In fact, even setting up Nintendo TVii to work with TiVo is a pain, as you have to trick the system and tell it you're using a TiVo Satellite Box just to get it to change the channel.

Has anyone heard ANYTHING about TiVo + Wii U?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

No new info in awhile. TiVo integration is due in "early 2013".


----------



## ask (Dec 3, 2002)

"Nintendo's Wii U was supposed to get TVii when the console launched back in late November. That did not happen. Then, when it did launch in late December, two key features were missing: TiVo and Netflix. Despite insistence that the former would arrive in January 2013, Nintendo tells us that both are delayed beyond January to an unknown point in "early 2013." The company specifically notes that said integration is planned for the United States."

http://www.engadget.com/2013/01/30/google-maps-tivo-wii-u-delayed-again/


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I also bought on launch day with the expectation that Tivo integration would be included. This will be my last Nintendo system.


----------



## ask (Dec 3, 2002)

From Nintendo's website, the promise of a significant (but undefined) upgrade:

*The previously announced system update, which adds new features and further improvements to the user experience, will be released in April."

http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/systems/wiiu/en_na/system_system_update.jsp


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

Wii U is better than Wii.

[media]http://tctechcrunch2011.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/wiiuvswii.jpg[/media]


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

TiVo integration? Sounds weird. I'm just waiting for Mario Kart and Mario Party to pull the trigger.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Tvii is a great concept. And perhaps it could be great if Nintendo really put some effort into it. But it is more of a "marketing feature" than a practical one. Don't expect much.


----------



## ask (Dec 3, 2002)

Some performance improvements, but no TIVO integration, due next week....

http://www.engadget.com/2013/04/17/nintendo-wii-us-spring-update-arrives-next-week/


----------



## Impulse0022 (Aug 15, 2010)

Well that is a disappointment even though it would probably be a novelty feature.

-Matt


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

ask said:


> Some performance improvements, but no TIVO integration, due next week....
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2013/04/17/nintendo-wii-us-spring-update-arrives-next-week/


http://www.geek.com/games/wheres-the-tivo-integration-for-the-wii-u-1550662/

[Update] Nintendo of America has responded to this post with an official statement. Were working hard with TiVo to integrate their services into Nintendo TVii. At this point, the integration work is still in progress. We do not yet have a launch date, but we will be sure to keep everyone posted.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

What a load of crap.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

********.


----------



## dsnotgood (Aug 26, 2010)

Lol at the people actually expecting Nintendo to release a finished product on time . They are the king of delays / false promises....even better than tivo which is shocking since tivo is pretty crap. Exactly why after GameCube I refuse to give ninty any more money with the crap they constantly pull. I took them this generation to actually have online games and HD! This year! 2013! Pathetic. And you guys thought they would have tivo integration at launch? Pass me whatever you guys are smoking!


----------



## Am_I_Evil (Apr 7, 2009)

is it safe to assume this is no longer happening?


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

There are still glimpses of it in their Tvii video: http://www.nintendo.com/wiiu/built-in-software/#/tvii


----------



## JimboG (May 27, 2007)

dsnotgood said:


> Lol at the people actually expecting Nintendo to release a finished product on time . They are the king of delays / false promises....even better than tivo which is shocking since tivo is pretty crap. Exactly why after GameCube I refuse to give ninty any more money with the crap they constantly pull. I took them this generation to actually have online games and HD! This year! 2013! Pathetic. And you guys thought they would have tivo integration at launch? Pass me whatever you guys are smoking!


Yeah, Nintendo does a pretty amazing job of being behind the times. When I bought my Wii I was sure that they would have an optical audio output for true (lossy) Dolby Digital 5.1. Imagine my surprise when I found out that you still needed five RCA cables to get 480p widescreen component video and two channel analog audio. The Dolby Digital Pro Logic II sounded pretty good on Metroid Prime 3 and a few of the other games, but it really floored me that their online features and audio were so far behind what Microsoft had achieved with the original Xbox in 2001.

Fast forward to today and I'm still amazed that Nintendo doesn't get modern surround sound. I understand the licensing fees associated with making the Wii U a Blu-ray player or licensing modern audio codecs from Dolby or DTS. Nevertheless, I can't believe that New Super Mario Bros. U doesn't have a 5.1 soundtrack. WFT Nintendo?!

DSnotgood, you missed out on a few really great games by not having a Wii last generation. The system might have been a barren wasteland of shovelware as far as third party support went, but there were a couple great Zelda games, two wonderful Super Mario Galaxy titles, and excellent all-in-one purchase of Metroid Prime Trilogy, and a few other worthy first party titles as well. You probably could pick up the A+ games from the Wii era along with a little-used Wii U for perhaps $400 to $500. That's a lot of great gaming, even if it isn't in HD like the latest iteration of Madden or CoD. I'm a huge graphics and audio quality snob, but at some point gameplay trumps eye candy. The level design on a fuzzy, smeary, impressionistic Zelda game like Skyward Sword is a real pleasure, even if things look jaggy as hell when you pause the game.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Nintendo should really be ashamed of themselves. It's been out a full year and there is still no Tivo integration.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Question posted in the comments of this article just yesterday.

The owner of the site posts here.

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2013-11/xbox-one-vs-ps4/


----------



## mdm08033 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am getting my son a Wii U, AKA Woo for Christmas. Should I bother to run my Roamio through it?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Huh? There's no way to run your Roamio "through" a Wii U.

The integration between Wii U and TiVo (which never happened) only was meant to control your TiVo via IR blasters. But again, it never happened.


----------



## Am_I_Evil (Apr 7, 2009)

soooo.....guess this never happened....


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

lol of course not.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/wiiu/comments/28d89z

Yet they still show Tivo in the video I posted 6/22/2013. 2013? Holy cow. Dead horse. There is really only one cool thing I can think of given how things have changed. I'd like the ability to start watching Netflix or even Brighthouse and tap a button to turn on my TV and continue where I left off like I can with Android. Plus, companies including TiVo and NES need to stop making sales claims and never following through with them.


----------

